# Maltese cupcakes



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I went grocery shopping today (at HyVee grocery) and found these in the Valentine food section - of course I HAD to buy two of them!

[attachment=33770:cupcakes.jpg]

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Those are so cute!!! :aktion033:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> Those are so cute!!! :aktion033:[/B]


 * <span style="font-family:Century Gothic">I'm so jealous!!!.....now I want to try and bake one haha :aktion033: :aktion033: </span>*


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We didn't have those, but at our grocery store they have a Maltese Cake !!!

I'll have to post a pic of it later.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

They are two cupcakes side-by-side covered with white frosting :biggrin: Maybe they wouldn't be_ too_ hard to make!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How adorable! What a great idea for cupcakes.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I love those! I treated myself to one on my last birthday but in the MS humidity my poor little puppy melted. It still was yummy though.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh those are ADORABLE! I want one!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aren't those cute?! :wub: Our Walmart has those, too. I'm glad you posted this so I remember to pick one up for my girls tomorrow!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I remember that I got one of those for the humans to eat at Perri's first birthday party. We thought it was too pretty to eat though and never did LOL! I hope you eat yours and enjoy them!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Someone from my office gave me one of those at Christmas time but it was Chocolate. (from Walmart). I've never seen one in White but thought they would be easy to make.

Aren't they adorable. :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: I love them, I wish they had things like that around here


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Are Walmart here has those too. I bet we could do that with meatloaf and mash potatoes!!! Then have the cupcakes for dessert we could have a fuzz butt party!!!! I hope I remember these things for Gracie's birthday in May!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I want one of those!!! They are adorable!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a clever idea...........too cute!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My husband bought me one of those and i couldn't bring myself to eat it and the when i left office job and went to a different area the personnel manage had one put on a cake for me because he knew how much i love my babies and i started crying and wouldn't let anyone eat that part of the cake, it's still in my freezer. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

That is so awesome.

I need to find those.

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

How wonderful!

Never seen anything like them before.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

> Are Walmart here has those too. I bet we could do that with meatloaf and mash potatoes!!! Then have the cupcakes for dessert we could have a fuzz butt party!!!! I hope I remember these things for Gracie's birthday in May!!! [/B]


I'm getting a 'Close Encounters' vibe lol.
The cakes look so cute, how could you be expected to resist. I'm impressed you only bought two!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

SOOOO CUTE !!!! :aktion033: . Sarah


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

A friend brought me one of those and it was so cute! She got it at Wal Mart.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Girls these are very easy to make. They make them were I work. 2 cupcakes turned upside down with icing and mm's for the eyes and nose. Very Easy!


----------



## kkfashionista (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are darling! They look too cute to even eat


----------

